# Look what i did



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I stabbed myself. Yes, thats thru 3 layers of flesh. Inside that dark hole in the center i can see a tendon.


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

How did you manage that?:nutkick:


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Were you bored or something and just decided...what the heck, I think I'll stab myself.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

that was about as smooth as ex-lax :doh:


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

no i had this tiny plstic thing in my hand. i was trying to separate it's two halves using my trusty steak knife i have here at work. 
i was pushing it reaally hard into the crack then it slipped and went into the base of my thumb.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

phreebsd said:


> no i had this tiny plstic thing in my hand. i was trying to separate it's two halves using my trusty steak knife i have here at work.
> i was pushing it reaally hard into the crack then it slipped and went into the base of my thumb.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

This is the instrument that inflicted the wound


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

ummm weren't you the guy who ripped off the tip of your toe riding while wearing flip flops? You're a danger to yourself buddy oke:


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Just think of what he'll do to someone else.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That injury is going to be hard to explain to the workmans comp lady.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

Not your right thumb, i hope.


----------



## oldmanbrute (Apr 15, 2009)

you can do anything with a steak knife & duct tape!


----------



## brute21 (Mar 12, 2010)

Dang man you better put some peroxide on that bad boy!


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

2010Bruterider said:


> Not your right thumb, i hope.


it was the left


----------

